# 7th Annual Poudre Ganrrows Race



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Sunday July 8th High Noon - 7th Annual Poudre Gnarrows Race!!!! Short Notice but the canyon was on fire so - sorry! But buck up young soldiers it's time to race for the buckle, in all its return to glory. Come celebrate the Poudre and get your boater cross on. Gentlemen's rules. If there is enough interest there will also be a new event from Middles down with no finals just a straight up paddle for the finish. Come on and git sum!


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*two thoughts*

My first thought is that given the new ownership of the mish, and the month long gap in burger sales for them I think we should plan a post race party\give patrick the buckle thing at the Mish to show business support in the canyon.
With that said now that we are all getting older and have tested our reproductive skills I think it would be nice if there was a daycare option at the put in. You see back in April I told my wife that should could go have a mountain day on this very Sunday. While I would normally pull the, look I am the man and I make the decisions around here card, she really does need some time in the mountains. So please set that up!
I look forward to beating you all this weekend!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Patrick: "here hold my kid while I swim lower"

Evan, shouldn't you at least make the finals to be suggesting a date?

The lack of notice sucks for many, but in the circumstances, it makes sense to get it done.


----------



## MountainLove270 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Summit - there & back Sunday*

What's up! I've been paddling for 15 years & done some solid runs. Want to get to things like Bailey Fest, Gore, & the Poudre Narrows race. Have Sunday off, probably working Monday. Anyone rallying from Summit County?

Thanks!


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Dave, don't veil your excitement over the Middle's down race... or maybe you can't make the Middle's race and that's why you're frowning. Either way you have to race to talk shit. The winner, a one mister Kurt Braunlich did call the date and will be in attendance to defend the Buckle! Not even sure if he's on the buzz tho, so somebody had to post it... meaning me, and for the record I've worn the Buckle for a year, been in the finals 3 of 6 years and ya, since my kids we're born I lost a little competitive edge, but I'm back and last year I would've been in the finals we're it not for a coordinated box out at the start line. Ya, boatercross is a bitch sometimes! But that is why we love this race. 

Cutch is gonna show, Austin Woody is going to show, Kurt is a slalom wizard and he is going to show and I'm going to be there... so we got a race. 

Patrick, I'm working on the day care. That's a damn fine idea actually considering the class V dad count in FC.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Just a little reminder of what this race is about! Leif's mom.

And, ya, after party at the Mish!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

You guys are lucky I don't come and take that belt.. Bastard have fun slay it and dont be a pussy it's just narrows everybody better sack up and show some support.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I will be there, I am in for the middle down race. 

Evan, fuck yeah!

It would be awesome to see all the pansies and marys come out for the middle down race! look, even i can do that.

seriously though, when you take out upper narrows, it really does open the door for other people who want to try it, there is going to be a great turn out, lots of safety.


you know what i mean flowtorch...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Bob,

Just thought you would want to know that "FLOWTORCH," changes his hnadle to "FLOWMAX," a while back and he would like to be referred to as such.

That is all.

Sure hope to get my work shift covered so I can make it up there!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Evan, why did you have to post a pic of the old whiteline...now I'm depressed!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Amen that was a sick drop I remember the pic of woody and Christian boofing on eachother


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

RIP old Whiteline. 

But folks there is still boofing on top of each other to be had in the new Whiteline! If Spencer gets caught in the eddy of doom everybody can boof on him!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

As long as he isn't delaying the race this year because he feels he needs to swim Whiteline to get attention.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nathan said:


> As long as he isn't delaying the race this year because he feels he needs to swim Whiteline to get attention.


Careful Nathan I might kick your knee.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

smauk2 said:


> Careful Nathan I might kick your knee.


That's cool it's getting fixed next week.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

What's up with the mudslide that's closing the road at teds? I'm sure it will get cleared by Sunday, but just inquiring.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Flooding, mudslides close Highway 14 | 9news.com


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Sunday?*

Better know where the rocks are for Sunday:
Narrows July 7th - YouTube


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Black as coal! Sick.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice Patrick. Love the soundtrack. 3 ft... I think not, but definitely black. I was driving up when it started raining hard about 2pm. By the time I got to Uppers the water was dark but the whitewater was still white. I put in and raced cause I was scared of it flashing, not cause it was a practice lap! 

A little ways into Middles there was a small mudslide and the 'whitewater' started to become grey. Then at Green Bridge it seemed like all hell was breaking loose as another larger mudslide poured in right above the rapid turning everything to black. That is except the massive foam piles that were bright white, a crazy contrast. Lowers was scary in a new way. Black. It was definitely a case of knowing where the submerged rocks were, definitely not actually seeing them. Could be an interesting race boys and girls. The new new Whiteline is now called Blackline!


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*3 feet*

Even,
The 3 feet was a shot in the dark.. The blackness made it feel that way, but we could not check since the road what shut down..
On another note, I can't find a dam sitter for the kids.. How's daycare at the put in working out? Maybe I will paddle a topo duo with my kids down the narrows.. Kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Any chance of this getting moved to next weekend due to mudslide/ flash potential? I suppose those factors aren't really going to go away anytime soon, but wanted to check anyway.
Have fun up there tomorrow and stay safe!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I think it's getting a little late to bring up postponement. Heading up the canyon NOW. Lots of burn visible just from la Porte
And Teds place.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

More water is a good thing


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> I think it's getting a little late to bring up postponement.


Yea, I was just thinking about the slide factor. I guess mother nature will make the final call!


----------



## BEArmstrong (Nov 5, 2009)

Just got back from the canyon. The river's still flowing black, very bizarre to paddle through but the recent mud slides and flashing tributaries didn't seen to effect the Narrows. As I was taking out of Lowers a ranger stopped and chatted with me, he mentioned that this afternoon they're expecting periods of rain of up to 3" an hour around Poudre Park. He also said the rains they got yesterday in the area were less than 1" an hour...so if that happens there's a good chance 14 will be closed again, like yesterday hopefully it will be open west of Stove Prairie. Definitely looks like folks are preparing for floods, there was alot of sand bagging going on in Poudre Park as I drove through.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

armstrwe said:


> there was alot of sand bagging going on in Poudre Park as I drove through.


Evan and Cutch were in Poudre Park this evening?


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Man, I'm still laughing from that, Blutzski! Good one!


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:
Originally Posted by armstrwe 
there was alot of sand bagging going on in Poudre Park as I drove through.



blutzski said:


> Evan and Cutch were in Poudre Park this evening?


That's good. 

The race is on. High Noon. Get there early if you want to race! As far as I can tell all roads are currently open. Most of the rain and mudslides over the past 24 hours have been below the narrows. I guess we'll see when we get up there but my guess is it should be a fine race level for today and if the road does get closed we cans till access the narrows via Rist Canyon. 

Now let's do this!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Props to the first ever repeat winner going back to back, Kurt Braunlich.
Second: Austin Woody
Third: Nathan Werner
Fourth: Chase Nobels


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

The Gnarrows 2012 went down in classic style. Kurt Braunlich pulled out the win to become the first two time champion. The semi-final was a heated battle between regular paddling partners Cutch, Austin Woody and myself. After 4 or 5 lead changes and a lot of contact Austin earned a spot in the finals. Austin continued to battle it out in the finals besting Chase Nobles and Nathan Werner for second place and the coveted 40 ounce of Old English. 

The turnout was pretty good considering the short notice, the crazed weather and the black water. Just goes to show you can't stop the good times from going down on the Poudre! Definitely the best non-event around.

Not so Official results:

1 - Kurt Braunlich
2 - Austin Woody
3 - Nathan Werner
4 - Chase Nobles

Thanks to all the racers for a great time!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

7 News just showed a segment (like 10 seconds) of the race today. Doesn't appear to have warranted a link online though. Awesome race!


----------

